# Shop Fox W1728



## ralmand (Feb 15, 2007)

I am a NEWBIE to woodworking. I am middle aged and just decided to take up a hobby. Does anybody know anything about the Shop Fox W1728 router table? It looks like a nice table, but I would like to hear from somebody who has one before taking the plunge. Thanks


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey ralmand, welcome to the community


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ralmand

You may want to drop a note to Harry and ask him about his router table it looks lke the ShopFox but it's a Durden and I sure he will share with you.
He is a nice guy 

See the SnapShots below and a link to one of his post and a picture of his router table..
His is a Durden but it looks the same as the ShopFox one.
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/4286-router-table-fences-fence3.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/3982-router-table-fences-2.html#post38269
--------------
A link to Harry below
http://www.routerforums.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=10844

Bj 



ralmand said:


> I am a NEWBIE to woodworking. I am middle aged and just decided to take up a hobby. Does anybody know anything about the Shop Fox W1728 router table? It looks like a nice table, but I would like to hear from somebody who has one before taking the plunge. Thanks


Going price for the ShopFox below.
http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=+Shop+Fox+W1728&btnG=Search+Froogle


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi ralmand and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Shop Fox table looks fancy. I'm sure you could use it for building many nice projects. I have built my share of router tables and they all worked fine. Let me share something I learned from Bob and Rick by watching the Router Workshop. "Simple is better." The fewer measurements you have to make the less chance you will screw one up. By using simple jigs and templates you will get consistant results. There are many vendors out there who will be happy to sell you high precision improvements for your router table. The real results you get will be the same as if you had gone about it the simple way. Give this some thought before spending your hard earned money.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Ralmand, further to my previous post referred to by Bob,In my opinion it is intended to have a router permanently fitted because it is VERY heavy to raise the top. To change cutters I peep through the small gap between the table and the stand and with a little practice changing cutters is very quick. Other than my objections to the "swish" looking fence which I found to be of little use, the wide sliding front section lends itself to all kinds of jigs, in short, once I had made a new fence I was very happy with it. The Shop Fox shown is obviously the same as mine, possibly the fence could be slightly different (but that wouldn't be a bad thing!) What does the W1728 cost, the one like I have under yet another name costs $AU549.00 here in Western Australia.
Have lots of fun with which-ever table you settle on and don't forget to follow Template Toms posts on alternate methods of using the router. Harrysin


----------



## sky-chicken (Feb 22, 2009)

I just bought this table and was wondering if someone could help me with the router install. my problem is that the for clams comming with the table are to big for my Porter-Cable 893PK. Is there an adapter or any way to install this router save?


----------



## captlbh152 (Jan 19, 2011)

sky-chicken said:


> I just bought this table and was wondering if someone could help me with the router install. my problem is that the for clams comming with the table are to big for my Porter-Cable 893PK. Is there an adapter or any way to install this router save?


I have the same table--in a word it sucks--


----------

